# Nice tool, but not perfect.



## wormil

Your experience closely matches mine, the carbides are not aggressive enough for hollowing or maybe I should say a gouge is more aggressive.


----------



## JustJoe

It's called the "easy finisher" and they also sell an "easy rougher." Do you know what the difference in the two tools is - size, cutter geometry or??? Is it possible it's slower at roughing out because it's made for the fine final scraping, and doesn't have the right edge for grabbing and cutting bit thick slices? I looked at the website, but all I could tell is that the rougher looks like it has a square cutter, the finisher a round one and it doesn't seem to go into much detail about the difference between the two.


----------



## wormil

The rougher excels at roughing down a blank, that is knocking off corners, bark, knots, whatever and bringing it round. The carbide will handle the abuse but isn't as sharp as a HSS tool so doesn't leave a nice surface. You can just plunge it straight in although it will also cut sideways.

The finisher, well I don't know why they call it that because mine doesn't do well at finishing but it does excel at cutting coves. It's okay at finishing round surfaces like bowls or tapers on spindles but does poorly on flat areas (mine leaves ridges); but it doesn't do as well as a steel scraper or skew. The round carbide works okay as a roughing tool but can't be plunged straight in.


----------



## marcuscraft

Joe -

I spent about an our talking with the guys about the differences between the tools, and what you said about the shape is the main difference. The square carbide cutter would remove material quicker since you have a lot more edge in contact with the wood, but thats about all its good for. They also said they're not sure why they call the finisher a finisher as its more a general use tool and not really ideal for finishing (as Rick pointed out). I was very happy with the finish it left on the curved portion of the bowl though.

Your comments get to the point of why I gave the tool 3/5 stars though. I could probably get the easy rougher as well as the finisher, be able to plow through the inside of the bowl and hopefully touch up with the finisher. At that point, I've spend $240 to get the same ability as my $90 Sorby bowl gouge. It does some things very well, has some shortcomings, and there are other more economical alternatives that (in my opinion) work better…a solid 3.


----------



## lumberjoe

You aren't using the right tool


----------



## marcuscraft

Now I'm at $380 to replace my $90 bowl gouge, maybe I'll have to change my review to two stars!

On a more serious note, the issue was not with not being able to reach the area, but that it was an acute angle, and the round tip could not cut there.


----------



## jayman7

I use my Sorby bowl gouge to hog out the inside of the bowl and use the Easy Wood Tools carbide to blend all the curves for the last few cuts. Leaves a better finish than my scraper and easier to use.


----------



## wormil

Here's what baffles me, my TS blades are carbide and they feel sharp and leave a nice cut edge but these carbide inserts never feel as sharp.


----------



## knotsburls

At the risk of tooting my own horn, you may not be aware that just-as-high-if-not-higher quality carbide cutters and shafts can be had for about half the cost at *www.knotsburls.com/kiliantools*. We are just a couple turners who felt that the more well-known suppliers were charging way more than their products were worth to the average turner so we endeavoured to do something about it.


----------



## earthfairies

I have these tools and really like them. However, I too have had catches at times and I have found out it could be my lathe speed being too slow. There is a formula to determine lathe speed for a particular project when working on bowls etc. To Calculate Spindle speed ( surface speed for turning) should be 6000-9000 ipm. (means how fast the spindle is turning) Formula: ipm/diameter of piece being hollowed or turned=rpm speed for the lathe. So lets assume the diameter of a bowl as an example is 6.5" the formula for Finishing Speed would be as follows:
9000ipm/6.5=1384rpms
For Roughing Speed:
6000ipm/6.5=923rpms

This formula has helped me greatly when using these tools. Also, one of my big mistakes was not keeping the tool level and moving it up and down slightly on the tool rest. This is just a learning curve for me.


----------



## kayakdude

i my self have easy tool not tataly impressed the price a little high ,and a gain wood crafter got me again ,i'll give mine for now 3 stars ,kayakdude


----------

